# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ظ…ط¯ط±ط¨ ظ„ظٹظˆظ… ظˆط§ط­ط¯

## alastaz

*ط§ظ„طھط´ظƒظٹظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆظ‚ط¹ط© ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ط§ظ„طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ط§طھ 
ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط§ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط±ظ…ط¶ط§ظ† ظˆط­ظ…ظˆ
ظˆط¨ط®ظٹطھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط±ط¨ ظˆط§طµط§ط¨ط© ظ†ظ…ط±..
ط³طھظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط´ظƒظٹظ„ط© ظƒظ„ط§طھظٹ..
 ظ…ظ†ط¬ط¯ ..ظ„ظ„ط­ط±ط§ط³ط© 
ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†..ط­ظ…ط²ظ‡..طھظ…ط¨ط´..ط§ظ„طھط§ط¬ ظٹط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ ..ظ„ظ„ط¯ظپط§ط¹
ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†..ظƒط±ط¯ظ…ط§ظ† ..ظ„ظ„ط§ط±طھظƒط§ط².
ط§ظ„طھط´..ط§ظ„طھظƒطھ..ظˆظٹظ†ط¯ ط¨ط§ظ†ط¬ط§..ظ„ظ„ظˆط³ط· ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‚ط¯ظ… 
ط³ظٹظپ طھظٹط±ظٹ ..ط±ط§ط³ ط­ط±ط¨ط© طµط±ظٹط­.
ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¯ظ„ط§ط،..
ط§ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…..
ط£ظ…ظٹط± ظƒظ…ط§ظ„..
ط¨ظٹط¨ظˆ.. ظƒط±ظ†ظ‚ظˆ..
ط§ظ„طµظٹظ†ظٹ..ط·ظٹظپظˆط± ..
ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ط¹ط¨ط§ط³..
....................... ................
ط¨ظ‚ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظƒط´ظپ..
ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط·ظپظٹ..ط·ط¨ظ†ط¬ط©..ظˆط¬ط¯ظٹ ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ط©
..ط¹ط²ط§ظ…..ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ..ط³ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ط²ظٹظ†..ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظٹ ط¹ظ…ط±ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ط،
...............................................
ظˆط£طµط­ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ظƒظ„...
ط±ظ…ط¶ط§ظ†..ط­ظ…ظˆ..ط¨ط®ظٹطھ ط®ظ…ظٹط³..ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط±ط¨..ظ†ظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط¥طµط§ط¨ط©
.................
ظ‚ظ„طھ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ظ‡ط¯طھظٹ ظ†ط¬ظˆظ… ظ…ط¨ط§ط±ط§ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط®
ظˆظ…ظ†طھط®ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط¨ط§ط¨..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وعاد الهيروغليفي من جديد

*

----------

